

Apple Releases OS X Mountain Lion Preview to Mac Developer Program - teresaswan
http://www.newsflap.com/2012/02/17/apple-releases-os-mountain-lion-preview-mac-developer-program/

======
amanda555
Hooray for choice of Operating Systems!! However I am choosing Windows 8
though and you can choose whatever you want!

